

Ask HN: Aftermath of startups? Or fail stories? - fsniper

It's not good to think of failing but as we all know there is a good chance of failing for startups. Do you have any stories about the aftermath of failures? What happens after a startup fails? How do founders go on life? What about inverstor relations?
======
fsniper
So there is no failed startups in hacker news. This must be a world record or
something. :)

